# Healthy growth rate



## Courtmew (Jul 28, 2012)

Just out of curiousity has anyone tracked the rate their baby hedgie grew? I weighed Tommy two weeks ago and in that time he went from 245g to 287g. It seems like a lot but I don't think it's fat because he's very active at night. When he started quilling his skin got fairly dry and I didn't have any flax seed oil but I found somewhere on the boards that omega-3 from fish oil was ok too which I did have because I take it for my own skin. He loved it, it improved his skin and it made the transfer from the food from the breeder to the mix I put together seamless. I've cut the fish oil in half just in case.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Growing babies will typically gain 10-30g or more per week. It starts to slow down around 12 weeks old (or later, depending on the hedgehog), at which point they'll still gain but not as quickly. Sometimes they'll plateau for a week or two, and also they can have large growth spurts sometimes.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

In two weeks that's totally predictable for a baby. They can grow FAST. I have a few that have grown pretty gradual, but some of mine have gained incredibly fast, even faster than your boy and have been totally healthy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had some that took a growth spurt and gained 100g in a week.


----------

